# Marine tank advise



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi all,
I have been looking into getting a small marine tank for years never had the guts to go for it. Had tropical fish for years and been though all the delight and stress!:lol2: I was woundering round pets at home just went for dog food, never buy and stuff for reptiles there and never buy fish ether had some real bad ones from there in the past. Any way there was a river to reef 48 ltr tank on sale for £100 which i thought was a bargin! to my surprise the Mrs says right buy it.I dint because i want to do my home work and never had corals or marine fish. 
Lets cut to the chase would this be a good starter tank for me? realy? dont lie if they are rubbish i want to start right. If any one has any advise please tell me.
Its some thing i always have done with my reptiles. 
cheers guys


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

ive just ventured into marines too , ive seen these tanks and they are built specific for marine , they are made by same people who make kent marine bio tanks just a lower spec.are you not tempted to go for the larger 96? reason i ask is my tank is 130litres and im struggling to find the fish i like to stock it as most need bigger


----------



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

well i dont want go to big as my house is quite busy with crested geckos a turtle and a tortoise. Have you done any research into what you can fit in 48lr? just fancied some thing smaller with maybe a couple of fish maybe 3 max. I dont want go down the road i went with my tropical tanks with just got mental!


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

at a guess id say a pair of clowns , prob a goby of some sort and some crabs


----------



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

yeah thats what thought couple of clowns and crab or two just to set my lounge off. Just doing my research :lol2:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

ridium said:


> ive just ventured into marines too , ive seen these tanks and they are built specific for marine , they are made by same people who make kent marine bio tanks just a lower spec.are you not tempted to go for the larger 96? reason i ask is my tank is 130litres and im struggling to find the fish i like to stock it as most need bigger


+1 on getting a larger tank. I have 3 marine tanks, one of which is a seahorse tank. You may struggle with the parameters in such a small tank plus you won't be able to put much in it. The Red Sea Max plug and play tanks are supposed to be very good but cost a lot more. My first marine tank was 130 litres and this is currently my reef tank. That would be a good starter size although once you get addicted you may want to go bigger still. :lol2:


----------



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

So not a good tank to start with?


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

ridium said:


> at a guess id say a pair of clowns , prob a goby of some sort and some crabs


I personally don't think that a 48 litre tank is suitable for a pair of clowns. They need at least a 90 litre tank in my opinion. Take a look at these links for minimum tank sizes. Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Ocellaris Clownfish, Tank Bred

Clownfish for Sale: Clownfish Species for the Home Aquarium


----------



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

thanks i will take alook


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

i seen platinum clownfish today , expensive for the look


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

zdoughty said:


> thanks i will take alook


No probs.


----------



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

IM a bit unsure now been doing reseach and you need to get a skimmer for it. And people have problems getting one to fit


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

zdoughty said:


> IM a bit unsure now been doing reseach and you need to get a skimmer for it. And people have problems getting one to fit


I am surprised. I thought they had everything.


----------



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

not sure if they have looked on the web and they dont seem to


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

zdoughty said:


> not sure if they have looked on the web and they dont seem to


Did you look at the Red Sea Max 130D as that has a skimmer. Nice price new though. :whistling2:


----------



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah great tank! and the kent reef but there a bit pricey :whistling2:
Not sure what to do


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

zdoughty said:


> Yeah great tank! and the kent reef but there a bit pricey :whistling2:
> Not sure what to do


Lol yes. I wish I had one. What about second hand?


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

i got the RSM 130 second hand for £150


----------



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

Just gonna keep looking around I may get the tank and buy a skimmer at later date it's going to be left setup for about a month anyway as I'm off away. I will sort it all out with the rock and sand il then have two weeks to cycle then go away so it will be middle of march by the time the clean up crew are untroduced 
Should be ok??:whistling2:


----------



## Dibles (Nov 7, 2011)

Bigger tank the better! Don't get into marines if budget is a problem, it will cost! Don't get a used tank, not worth the risk, and decide what you want before you get anything, a good marine tank is a well thought out process regardless of how long it takes and how much it costs! Good luck with it if you do get one, amazing hobby which is extremely enjoyable just not on the wallet!!!


----------



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

Cheers! I understand it's a slow process. Budget is not really a problem just want to start right don't want 300ltr monster just something easy to control and work up as my confidence grows. Just want to start with a couple of fish afew verts and go from there don't want to jump in. 
What would you recommend?


----------



## Dibles (Nov 7, 2011)

Believe it or not bigger is better, the key is creating the correct environment and as stable as possible, the bigger the tank the easier it is, small fluctuations in levels will have a bigger effect on a small tank than a large one. Start with a fish only set up..... Keep this for 6 months and then go down he invert root if you wish. Just be sure to choose the fish you want but are safe with everything else you plan to add later, ie don't go out and get a parrot fish if you want corals etc.... Obviously an invert or reef tank is a whole lot different int terms of set up compared to a fish only, just weigh up the pros and cons, this more than likely be decided by what fish you want, a reef tank is awesome but it doesn't come without its drawbacks!!! Hope this helps.....but best bet is get a good book first!


----------



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

Great advise! So I would not put any clean up crew in the tank just fish first?
Just Gunna keep doing my research but like everything people have different views.


----------



## Dibles (Nov 7, 2011)

Indeed you will hear loads and loads of different opinions!!! Some being absolute rubbish but all I would suggest take on all the advise, do the research and go with what you feel right, its the only way to really learn. Just obviously have in mind that whatever you do greatly affects the conditions in the tank! Knowledge is most certainly power when it comes to marines!!! Shops will sell you all sorts of rubbish claiming it does this that and the other and charge a small fortune for it. Your best bet is to find a friend or someone local to you who has an established set up who is willing to spend some time to help, some shops are like this but just be weary at first.... Most will rob you if they see a new victim!!! Lol as for the clean up crew, forget this to start with, they won't have much to clean if they are first in. Start with some damsels. The only advise I can give, is time time time and slowly slowly slowly!!!! Don't rush out and add things quickly and what ever you do, do it slowly! The lovely tanks you see set up in shops take months if not years to become established in the right way, remember they have a steady supply of stuff to make sure their tanks stay looking appealing to customers!!! Good Luck!!


----------



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

Cheers for the advise and like you say about shops we have all been there before!
I'm just going to go slow like you say and perfect my water conditions for month or so. adjust as needed and finally add some coral rock then the same again till I feel I know what's happing in there and think about fish

Thank you so much for the advise!:no1:


----------



## Dibles (Nov 7, 2011)

Yep you got it! Fill it with live rock and wait for a bit, get yourself a good test kit too


----------



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah been looking at test kits any advise on a good one?


----------



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

Well got one in the end! Love staring at water ......... Be patient Zak :lol2:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

zdoughty said:


> Yeah been looking at test kits any advise on a good one?


I use salifert as they are pretty good. 



zdoughty said:


> Well got one in the end! Love staring at water ......... Be patient Zak :lol2:


Cool, what did you get?


----------



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

Reef to river 48l got it for 60 in the end from pets at home cause I said it was false advertising and needed a skimmer. Kicked up a fuss for they gave me 10% of a nano skimmer and knocked 10% of r/o water :whip: I'm a nasty customer! just got it set up and water in last night so getting sand at weekend they going from there


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

zdoughty said:


> Reef to river 48l got it for 60 in the end from pets at home cause I said it was false advertising and needed a skimmer. Kicked up a fuss for they gave me 10% of a nano skimmer and knocked 10% of r/o water :whip: I'm a nasty customer! just got it set up and water in last night so getting sand at weekend they going from there


lol i had a 25 litre jerry can of saltwater empty into my boot saturday , my pets at home gave me 3 full saltwater cans to fill mey tank , £10 gift card, and will be paying for my valet


----------



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

Good result!


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

zdoughty said:


> Reef to river 48l got it for 60 in the end from pets at home cause I said it was false advertising and needed a skimmer. Kicked up a fuss for they gave me 10% of a nano skimmer and knocked 10% of r/o water :whip: I'm a nasty customer! just got it set up and water in last night so getting sand at weekend they going from there


get live sand if you can- it's ready-seeded with bacteria, so it will instantly cycle the tank.


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

That's not true , I put in live sand and a kilo of rock per 10 litres and a bit extra and tank didn't instantly cycle it will still take a week or more to be ready


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

ridium said:


> That's not true , I put in live sand and a kilo of rock per 10 litres and a bit extra and tank didn't instantly cycle it will still take a week or more to be ready


but it will instantly start the cycle. otherwise it takes a month or more.


----------



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah live sand and coral will start the cycle that's the plan this Saturday


----------



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

Sand and 3kg of rock in! 2kg to go in and a couple of week wait:2thumb:


----------



## rhys_1992 (May 29, 2011)

i give it 4 months till you upgrade lol :whistling2: good luck with your marine adventure. it is a very addictive hobby but very rewarding to :2thumb:


----------



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

I give it less than that.............:whistling2: I started with one male Crested gecko i now have 4 females a tortoise and a musk turtle.
I will be excited in a month or so just got a few more kg of rock to put in then a few frags and let everything sort its self out. Then a few little fish


----------



## rhys_1992 (May 29, 2011)

zdoughty said:


> I give it less than that.............:whistling2: I started with one male Crested gecko i now have 4 females a tortoise and a musk turtle.
> I will be excited in a month or so just got a few more kg of rock to put in then a few frags and let everything sort its self out. Then a few little fish


i am getting a fish only system but misses going mad because it is 4 foot long 6 foot high and 3 foot back just awaiting delivery. i love me reptiles and love fish not a usual 19 year old :lol2:. whats the care like for a crested gecko?


----------



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

very simple to keep a crested gecko mate there are thousands of care sheet sout there to look though. Great geckos i love my gang they all have different characters.


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Lol I thought I was on The wrong thread as it went from marine tanks to crested geckos. Congrats on your tank and yes soon you will want to upgrade. :lol2: As for crested geckos they are easy to care for as has been said. I have 15 and a couple of eggs waiting to hatch. They are very addictive too.


----------



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah sorry for putting a bit of confusion on the thread :blush:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

zdoughty said:


> Yeah sorry for putting a bit of confusion on the thread :blush:


Lol it's ok.


----------



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

I have life! A little clamp I will name him Charlie :lol2:At least there's some thing to look at on a evening turns a nice green under the blues


----------



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

Well my rocks doing well free upgrade sent by interpet so a bit of modification to the weir then all the media hoops and ball are comming out and a V2 80 micro skimmer going in and then a wave maker I think just a small one. 2kg of rock to top it up to 5kg then a good wait. Few frags see what happens.


----------

